# Weapons check.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

*OAK BLUFFS, Mass. —*
Officials in a town on the Massachusetts island of Martha's Vineyard are investigating how a firearm went missing from the town's police department.

In a news release shared Friday, Oak Bluffs Select Board Chair Brian Packish said that he had been informed by Police Chief Erik Blake and Town Administrator Deborah Potter that a routine inventory revealed that an Oak Bluffs Police Department weapon, a Bushmaster M4 rifle, that was checked out nearly three years ago appears to be missing.

According to Packish, Blake has taken action to see that a comprehensive search is undertaken. The police chief has also arranged to have an independent investigator thoroughly review the matter, interview anyone who might have information and submit a report of their findings, which is expected within two weeks.

The individual who last checked out the rifle has been placed on paid administrative leave during the investigation, in accordance with departmental procedure and out of an abundance of caution.

"By no means does this imply any wrongdoing and this is in no way disciplinary in nature," Packish said in his statement. "It just helps ensure the integrity of the investigatory process and enhances transparency."

Packish said he anticipates the Oak Bluffs Select Board receiving a report from Blake as soon as possible after the conclusion of the independent investigation. The board will take any appropriate action after reviewing the report.


----------



## msw (Jul 19, 2004)

Oak Bluffs PD ..... one of the very few MA PD's I was on the CS list for back in 1975, and got an offer from. Are they still CS? (And no, I didn't go there.)


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Popcorn emoji.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com













Police need help finding missing rifle


UPDATE: On April 7, State Police released a statement saying a local resident had handed the rifle in at State Police Chestertown. The investigation into how the rifle went missing is still ongoing…



www.google.com






Apparently not that uncommon…


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

msw said:


> Oak Bluffs PD ..... one of the very few MA PD's I was on the CS list for back in 1975, and got an offer from. Are they still CS? (And no, I didn't go there.)


I don’t think any Vineyard town or Nantucket is CS now.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Based on what happened at Massasoit, do NOT call the MSP.............


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Islanders are a very very different breed. The O.B. cops are pretty cool. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Hopefully it’s a clerical error and ends there. Doubtful, but worth a shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

mpd61 said:


> Based on what happened at Massasoit, do NOT call the MSP.............


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Roy Fehler said:


> View attachment 10732


Lol that's just wrong...lol
True though. Actually if up to her we'd be like the Brits.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

mpd61 said:


> Based on what happened at Massasoit, do NOT call the MSP.............


If you hadn't weighed in, I'd have been ready to send your local PD for a Check Well Being.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

USAF286 said:


> Hopefully it’s a clerical error and ends there. Doubtful, but worth a shot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If "...worth a SHOT." was an intended pun, it was awesome. If it wasn't, it's even better. I'm praying for the same thing. That's a headache NO ONE needs.


----------



## NEPS (Aug 29, 2006)

x


----------

